# A pleasant way to spend the afternoon.



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Picking on the steel cans again.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

That and cold Beer.????


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

No mercy!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks you have much fun Roger!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice! Yow probably said this before but could you tell us about your band set and how it looked over the chrony?
Thanks!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

LVO said:


> Nice! Yow probably said this before but could you tell us about your band set and how it looked over the chrony?
> Thanks!


Sorry no crony some fool shot it dead center and it refused to play anymore. On this Starship I am using straight cut .030 latex 13/16 x 9 pulling to 50 inches. Easy draw with the wrist brace. It is fast and hits hard but until I replace my crono it is just a guess. But h*ll its fun.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a vicious lad you are!!!! I am sure the Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Cans will be at your door soon ..... :rofl:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> What a vicious lad you are!!!! I am sure the Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Cans will be at your door soon ..... :rofl:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Sir I must take umbrage with your remarks. I feel it is my duty as an upstanding member of the Slingshot Forum to do battle with these villainous steel cans. There is no better way to end there existence than in mortal combat. Much better than to be thrown on the refuse heap to rust away to oblivion. As a matter of fact I think there should be honers bestowed on those of use that toil in the steel can annihilation wars. h34r:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like a blast Roger!


----------

